# Cancel NTL -  what can they remove from my home



## Booh (11 Feb 2008)

I plan to cancel NTL and it will be on bad terms as I am unhappy with their service. Can anyone advise me what exactly do NTL they have the right to remove from my premisis?

Naturally their Digital set top boxes, but are they entitled to remove the physical cabels from my roof and the front and rear of my house? 
What about the cables that they burried in cavity walls and under floors etc (at the time we were doing building work)?
Are they entitled to access to the inside of my home to remove TV points etc from walls?

What I would LIKE is for an NTL representative to ring my door bell and for me to simply hand over the digital boxes and remote controls at the front door. I'm just sure if they can insist on more.

any well founded opinions welcome.


----------



## huskerdu (11 Feb 2008)

hi,
I dont know what they are entitled to remove under the contract, but I know of numerous people who have cancelled NTL and no-one ripped out the cable. 
2nd hand coax cable is worthless and useless and they could not justify the time for a technician to rip it out.


----------



## theoneill (11 Feb 2008)

I cancelled one of my STB’s last year and offered to return it; they said “no thanks”
Those boxes are actually pretty worthless, but I would check with them first.
As for the cables I don’t think there is much risk of an engineer turning up and ripping
the cable from your wall


----------



## gipimann (11 Feb 2008)

I switched from Chorus (digital) to Sky last summer, and the sky installer re-used the cable so there wasn't anything for Chorus to remove!

Chorus did take the decoder box and the rooftop aerial (after many phone calls & emails - about 3 months after I cancelled the service).


----------



## Booh (11 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I suspected as much, however as I have quite frankly let NTL know what i think of them they may feel I'm worth the extra effort. (btw I'm not trying to start an NTL bashing discussion, that's not whatthis is about, i'm just interested in their rights of access etc)

I'm going back to SKY but they won't use the NTL cables. Probably as it's not their property etc, Pity though it would be a much neater job if they did.


----------



## Sylvester3 (11 Feb 2008)

Hi Booh, I let NTL have it with both barrels during my time with them - I phoned in complaints, wrote letters and reported them to the regulatory agency in England (Where I was at the time). I didn't escape the gravitational pull of the contract until the year was up, but as soon as it was up I left and went back to BT for my phone service and broadband and sky for TV. The fuss I kicked up had no noticeable effect on the company, which ignored me entirely until the end of the contract, at which point they tried loads of incentives to make me stay. However there was no comeback from them on anything, and they certainly didn't try and remove the cabling from the house. So don't worry about them, they certainly won't worry about you!


----------



## Booh (11 Feb 2008)

As far as i'm concerned they have not met their part of the contract. They did not correctly install the equipment for the service requested and have failed to fix it despite numerous requests. So I'm off now. 

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## galwegian44 (12 Feb 2008)

I think you will find that they will be reluctant to even drop by and collect the STB never mind start ripping out cables, regardless of your relationship with them. Which begs the questions, does anyone have a non-confrontational relationship with NTL?

The Ireland CEO was on Ray Darcy's show recently and Ray had a good tilt at him because he persisted in spouting 'management speak' even when Ray pulled him up on it. Give him his dues for coming on but he definitely needs some more media training....or better still, a dose of common sense.

Good Luck.



Booh said:


> I plan to cancel NTL and it will be on bad terms as I am unhappy with their service. Can anyone advise me what exactly do NTL they have the right to remove from my premisis?


----------

